# Help w/ Album Artwork on iTunes?



## Necrogyptian (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey once again :smile:
I just transferred my whole itunes library to a new computer, Now I don't want to get the album covers, but rather a different default other than the white music logo you get. So if I like download one online, how do I set it too all my songs at once without having to do it individually? Thanks.:biggrinje


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Select the album/song in your iTunes library.
2. Choose a File, and then get info of that album/song by clicking on the song/album and then right-clicking or press Command-I (Mac) or Ctrl-I (PC).
3. Select the last tab in the small menu that is labeled "Album Artwork"
4. Copy the album work into there and press ok.


----------



## Necrogyptian (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks sooo much :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad I could help!

Can you please mark this topic as: [SOLVED] with the thread tools at the top!


----------

